# Best homemade udder wash?



## GoatLover89 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im tryin to find a simple easy recipe for udder wash that i can use on my doe. if anyone wouldnt mind sharing their recipe id be greatful.

Thanks


----------



## Iceblink (Apr 21, 2010)

I found the recipe for mine on the Fias Co Farm website, I use a scant 1/4t Clorox, one drop of dishsoap and a pint of warm water. I replace it every other day or so, but I am only milking one doe. If I were using it more I would probably make a fresh batch every milking.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 22, 2010)

the easiest thing we found???  unscented baby wipes. yep. how easy is that?

we got it from a reputable breeder who milks up to 12 does a day. if they need a little extra scrubbing we use damp paper towels with just a smidgen of dawn dishwashing soap.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 22, 2010)

I use baby wipes pre-milking but use the Hoegger teat dip post-milking.  I'd seen the Fias Co mix, but I don't really want to use bleach on the udder, even if it is diluted so much.  I'm weird like that.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Apr 22, 2010)

I too use baby wipes. I get the $1.00 small plastic tub sized ones at Dollar Tree. There are 100wipes in each plastic tub. Storey's Guide to Dairy Goats references using baby wipes. I use Clorox Anywhere bleach for sterilizing my milk items before using for milking.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 22, 2010)

I use baby wipes too. Although I got the idea from Hobby Farms magazine


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 22, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I use baby wipes pre-milking but use the Hoegger teat dip post-milking.


I hope this isn't a silly question but -- should I be cleaning the udder after milking then?  I've just been washing before and letting her go whenim done. Thanks!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 23, 2010)

Lil-patch-of-heaven said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good to use a teat dip post milking.  The milk duct is left open for a bit after milking (because those sphincter muscles relax) so it's an opportunity for bacteria to get in and cause a ruckus.  Teat dips sanitize everything and help close the ducts.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'd never read about that anywhere. I'll do some checking and see what i can find. My local feed store is turning out to be a great resource with "stuff". They are honest in telling me what WON'T work in a given situation and their prices are fair. I just need to know what questions to ask and I had no idea I needed a post-milking cleaner of any kind. Thanks!


----------



## sunnygoats (Apr 23, 2010)

The bleach/dish soap solution is a teat dip to be used after milking. I think you're asking about an udder wash to use beforehand.
If you use the teat dip (good idea) make sure to use the original blue Dawn Washing Liquid. Others brands may react harshly with the bleach.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Lil-patch-of-heaven said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've used Fight-Bac - which is a spray. altho i've heard different things from different breeders about what does and does not work. 

ps no silly questions!!


----------

